# Congratulations Charles Helm & dmat our August Photo Winners!



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

For the first time we have co-winners this month. Both winners did a good job of incorporating compositional elements into there shots. So congratulations to you and to all who entered.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

The winners...


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Awesome pictures. Congrats to the winners!

GCB


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Charles and Dmat. Well done, great shots and both are fine choices. Rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congratulations to the winners. Both were great pictures. In fact all the pictures were great. It was hard for me rate one over the other.

Great job all.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes congratulations to both winners and their works in a very good competition. I agree that the choices were hard to make. Thanks too to Rusty and Karen for putting this together for us to enjoy and participate in.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Congrats to Charles and Dmat! Very nice!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Great job, love the photos! I liked them all but to me, those two definately stood out.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

congratulations to you both! great photos for the contest. 

thanks Rusty for organising this (and shunting me along too)... you are appreciated.

i love being able to see who took which photos. 

rosesm


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrats to the winners!!! I agree with Koru about getting to see who took which photos after the contest has ended. Great job administrating Rusty, I'm looking forward to this months contest.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Both are great pictures. Congratulations!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I just got lucky -- right time, right place, and I had a camera.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Awesome shots. Congratulations.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

WOW!! Beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------

